# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  html

## brakes

hey guys. i was wondering if i could pull out data from another html page.  

i have a marquee tag on one of my pages and i was planning to display live stock market.  is it possible to get values of tables from another website? if yes, plese tell me how and what scripting language must i use. or is it possible with html alone??

just a tought, if it can be done... is it legal?? isn't it that all website and its contents are open source except of course for their graphics.

thanks

----------


## MAK

recently I published an article regarding this. This might help

http://www.databasejournal.com/article.php/3300441


"Storing scanned web-pages and files to SQL Server"

----------


## MAK

Method 4 will look for certain text in the web page and send an email.

----------


## brakes

thanks mak. the methods gave me ideas on how to approach the task at hand. but i have to say that they are quite complex for my level.  see i'm just starting out as a web developer and i need something that i could easily understand, like simple asp or jsp scripts., or anything that could help.  in terms of the code... i need something like get data from one webpage and display it on my webpage. that's basically what i was trying to do.

----------

